# NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (SPD)



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell

*NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: 
Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (SPD)​*
Auch in der Poltik reisst der "Stress" um die politisch auch absolut umstrittene Art und Weise (am letzten Arbeitstag vor der Wahl GEGEN Veto von Ministern) durch Bundesumweltministerin Hendricks (SPD)  in Kraft gesetzte Angelverbote in den Schutzgebieten der AWZ nicht ab.

Selbst Minister der eigenen Partei äußern inzwischen deutlich ihr Unverständnis über die getroffene, aber nach wie vor NICHT wissenschaftlich begründete Maßnahme.

Dass die Verbände der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND etc. jubeln über diesen ersten Schritt, aber gleich weitere Schutzgebiete mit noch weiteren Einschränkungen ("Nullnutzungsgebiete") wollen, wundert auch nicht. 
Schliesslich haben sie es geschafft, den Ex-Nabu-Chef Dr. Flasbarth als Staatssekretär ins Bundesumweltministerium zu bringen. 

Diesen Spendensammelverbänden und ihrem eigentlichen parlamentarischen Arm, den GRÜNEN, ist es da doch egal, wer unter ihrem Staatssekretär Minister ist.

Gut, wenn da hier wenigstens auch hochrangige, SPD-parteiinterne Kritik von Minister Backhaus kommt. 

*Falls er das nicht weiss:
Er kann als Regierungsmitglied mit seiner Regierung eine Normenkontrolle gegen diese Verordnungen anstrengen. *

Macht er dies NICHT, weiss man, dass er nur ein Dampfplauderer war, der kleine Leute wie Angler und die vom Angeltourismus "beruhigen" wollte, aber nicht ernsthaft etwas für sie tun..

Hier gehts zum Video des NDR von der Sendung:




http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Nordm...en/Video?bcastId=25231222&documentId=46417564


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ørret (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*

So langsam wächst bei mir doch die Zuversicht das sie die Verordnung doch noch abwenden m lässt


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*

naja, bloss weil sich Politiker nicht einig sind?

Aber Verbände uns reingeritten haben und immer noch nicht wissen was sie tun sollen?

Leider kann ich die Aussagen aus dem Verbandsausschuss DAFV von Brillwoski zu Angelverboten Ostsee nicht mehrfach belegen (der war da absolut dagegen etwas zu unternehmen).
Dass aber die vom LAV-MeckPomm so bescheuert sind wie die vom DAFV ist spätestens nach der sinnfreien 45/0/10 Forderung zum Baglimit klar (Schonmaß erhöhen, wenn Abknüppelgebot für Untermaßige droht, so bescheuert können nur Verbanditen sein)..

Zu viel Hoffnung würd ich mir da also (LEIDER!!) nicht machen..

Der erste Weg wäre, dass die Landespolitik nicht nur große Töne spuckt (in SH wie in MV); sondern handelt, und das mittels einer von den Landesregierungen anzustrengenden Normenkontrolle kippt.

Solange da nix konkret kommt ausser netter Worte, bleibt Politik so anglerfeindlich und verlogen wie DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm, NABU, BUND, PETA etc..

Die Krähen hacken sich gegenseitig doch keine Augen aus (Politik, Schützer und Verbanditen), sondern lassen das Angeln schlicht verrecken in meinen Augen.....

Wir werden sehen und berichten..


----------



## kati48268 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schliesslich haben sie es geschafft, den Ex-Nabu-Chef Dr. Flasbarth als Staatssekretär ins Bundesumweltministerium zu bringen.


Wir werden ja sehen, ob er als politischer Statssekretär mit seiner Ministerin Hendricks heim geschickt wird 
oder ob der Hendricks Nachfolger ihm den Stuhl lässt.
Das wird ein wichtiger Punkt für uns Angler in den nächsten 4 Jahren sein.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Falls er das nicht weiss:
> Er kann als Regierungsmitglied mit seiner Regierung eine Normenkontrolle gegen diese Verordnungen anstrengen. *


Wird -wenn überhaupt!- erst passieren, wenn eine neue Bundesregierung ohne SPD-Umweltminister im Amt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*

Mit nem GRÜNEN Minister (die dann ihren Kumpel Staatssekretär Flasbarth als Ex-GF NABU  von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie kaum abschiessen weerden) wird auch nix passieren.

S-H ist ja schon Jamaika - und in MV die CDU mit dran...

Ich kann mich (LEIDER!!) nur wiederholen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange da nix konkret kommt ausser netter Worte, bleibt Politik so anglerfeindlich und verlogen wie DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm, NABU, BUND, PETA etc..
> 
> Die Krähen hacken sich gegenseitig doch keine Augen aus (Politik, Schützer und Verbanditen), sondern lassen das Angeln schlicht verrecken in meinen Augen.....


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*

Umso wichtiger ist unsere Klage gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt! Wir müssen vor Gericht belegen können, dass die neue Verordnung nicht rechtmäßig ist. Nur dann können wir erreichen, dass eine neue Regierung zukünftig nicht mehr so einfach neue Verbote unterschreibt.

Dafür benötigen wir weiterhin die Unterstützung aller Angler, um die Prozesskosten zu finanzieren.

www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke

Jeder Euro hilft uns allen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*

So ist das!


----------



## seekatzehorst (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*

Moin zusammen!
Jetzt wachen einige auf.Viel zu Spät in meinen Augen wo das Kind in Brunnen gefallen ist.Da mus man erst immer einige im Arsch treten, böses Wort.
Ich versuche es jedenfalls.Und der LAV-MVP reagiert bereits auf meine fragen wie es weiter gehn soll.Kritik bzw.Unruhe unter Anglern kann man nicht ingnorieren.Nun hoffe ich das unser Verband endlich mit Lars Wernike kontakt aufnimmt.Versprochen hat mir das Axel Pippig.                          Nur gemeinsam sind wir Stark.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*

Pipping heisst der Anglerfeind vom Verband ;-))

Davon ab:
Sehr gut, Horst!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*

Ich lese hier soll das Angelverbot  im Fehmarnbelt bekämpft werden, was ist hinsichtlich der anderen Gebieten? 

Danke für Eure Mühen.


----------



## Wander-HH (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Umso wichtiger ist unsere Klage gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt! Wir müssen vor Gericht belegen können, dass die neue Verordnung nicht rechtmäßig ist. Nur dann können wir erreichen, dass eine neue Regierung zukünftig nicht mehr so einfach neue Verbote unterschreibt.
> 
> Dafür benötigen wir weiterhin die Unterstützung aller Angler, um die Prozesskosten zu finanzieren.
> 
> ...


Lars, dieser Woche geht noch eine Newsletter raus an 1484 Vereinsmitglieder. :m

[joke]  Des Weiteren habe ich zur Unterstützung, in den Niederlanden, Dänemark, Frankreich, Italien, Spanien, Norwegen usw. eine Fischereiabgabe in Höhe von 250 € beantragt, für Angeltouristen aus Deutschland. Nach dem Motto, wer ausweicht zahlt. :vik: [joke-off]

Ich bin neugierig auf die Kommunalwahlen in SH und ob die SPD parteiintern Konsequenzen fordert. |kopfkrat


----------



## 1963krabbe (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*

50 euro an Lars Wernicke für die Klage  !!! Let´s go


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*

Moin Ihr lieben,

allen Unterstützern ein ganz großes DANKESCHÖN! Wir sind auf einem guten Weg, aber noch lange nicht am Ziel. Also bitte weiter spenden #6!

Danke!


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*

Gerne könnt Ihr Lars seinen Link weiter geben, aber die ganzen Daten stehen auch auf www.anglerdemo.de da einfach auf den Paypalbutton klicken und los.

Ihr kommt auch auf die Homepage wenn ihr unten auf meine Signatur klickt. Ich habe dahin verlinkt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Gerne könnt Ihr Lars seinen Link weiter geben, aber die ganzen Daten stehen auch auf www.anglerdemo.de da einfach auf den Paypalbutton klicken und los.




Da war unser "Homepage-Bastler" (er hasst mich für diesen Begriff ) wieder schnell am Wochenende. Der Jochen macht das nämlich auch mal ebenso nebenbei...

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*

schön dass man auch mal was von den Leuten erfährt, die im Hintergrund wirken.
Ohne euch persönlich zu kennen, fühle ich mich euch sehr verbunden.
Macht weiter so


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*

So, hab hier mal etwas aufgeräumt. 

Trotz aller Emotionalität bei diesem Thema:
Für Allgemein-Politik ist hier im Anglerboard der falsche Platz. Danke.


----------



## Ørret (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*

Gut so Franz


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*

DAnke Franz.!


----------



## Wander-HH (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*

Der Angelverband Hamburg e.V. hat nunmehr alle angeschlossene Vereine umfassend - mit entsprechende Links - informiert und alle Vereine gebeten, die Informationen an ihre Mitglieder weiterzuleiten.  #r :vik:

Ich habe das Rundschreiben - mit Erlaubnis vom Sprechesprecher Werner Klient - nachfolgend mit aufgenommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*

Redaktionell:

Habe mit Werner Kleint abgeklärt, dass wir das Dokument auch im Original hier veröffentlichen dürfen.
Herzlichen Dank an den ASVHH und Werner Kleint dafür:







Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## harbec (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (*

... sehr schön, gut und treffend formuliert!


----------

